

Ask HN: Best file storage and editing service? - philippnagel

Google Drive, Dropbox, Box, OneDrive, another one I haven&#x27;t thought of?
======
LanceHaynie
Hard to say what is best without knowing what your requirements are. However,
I use Amazon S3 99% of the time for anything I don't store on a local server.
There are apps out there that can allow you to mount as a shared drive. If you
are a Mac/Linux user you can use fuse s3fs to mount as a filesystem.

------
cag_ii
what exactly does "best" mean here?

I've been using Dropbox since, well... a while, and I really appreciate the
cross-platform compatibility (Linux/OS X)

------
huac
I've been using Copy because they give a lot of free space, but not for many
other reasons. Dropbox remains king - especially if you consider editing. The
new integration with Office is very nice.

